# Hello from Exit 0 in NJ.



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome, lot of good guys and info on here! I've been waiting for someone from Jersey to join. I would like to hear about striper on fly, in the spring up that way.


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2017)

HI Dave


Dave C said:


> Hello all, New to the skiff world. I've had quite a few bigger boats over the years but now I'm a recent retiree from the US Coast Guard and really just want to enjoy the ease of smaller back bay fishing and crabbing, not to mention I can put a skiff in my driveway/side yard and cover it for the winter. Doesn't eat $$$ while sitting.
> 
> I'm hoping to learn more about the skiff world, I purchased a "real clean" 2004 Sundance skiff and 2009 trailer with it. It just got a new 2017 Evinrude E-tec for her new heart, the boat was motorless when purchased.
> My expertise is in ship construction, "not skiffs" but I did much research before I picked the Sundance, CS folks Please don't beat me up... Hahahah. They are a "well respected" boat but I'm a heavier man and the boat was just a bit light for me. Thanks for having me here and I came to learn! Dave


Hi Dave!
My name is Erik, I am new to micro skiff too! I live up in Clfton,NJ but I use to live in Bradley Beach. I miss being on the water! Hey, if you ever wanna go fishing, let me know! Good luck with your boat!


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Welcome, lot of good guys and info on here! I've been waiting for someone from Jersey to join. I would like to hear about striper on fly, in the spring up that way.


Hi Lowhydrogen!
Are you from NJ too?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Erik said:


> Hi Lowhydrogen!
> Are you from NJ too?


No, I'm from FL. I have always wanted to go up there and fish the striper runs though.


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Lowhydrogen!
Well, maybe we can hook each other up sometime with some good fishing! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
Erik


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

i'm from exit zero too


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ex-Jersey Boy here. 

Spent decades living south of Exit 98. Now living just a bit _further_ south....


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

we had a saying in south jersey - once you cross the Beasley's point bridge,exit 25,you're in north jersey...


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Guys!
I use to live in Bradley Beach off Lorraine ave. Exit 100, but now I live off of Exit 154! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

